# Bessacarr E-450 external socket power supply



## 101647 (Nov 3, 2006)

My Bessacarr E-450 has an external socket for a water pump. Does anyone know where the power supply comes from to this socket. When I dismantled it, one wire was loose. I have checked the fuses in the wardrobe and they all appear sound.


----------



## 109479 (Jan 25, 2008)

*E450 Ext Pump Supply*

Hi Slimbo, How old is the vehicle? what colour are the cables feeding the Ext Pump?

Reagards

RCX400


----------



## weldted (May 1, 2005)

*bessacar water pump*

I have a 2003 bessacar 765 and the power for the ext water pump is controlled from the control panel above the door if that helps?


----------



## 101647 (Nov 3, 2006)

Thanx gents. The Bessacarr E-450 is dated 2003 and the wires are white and black. They come out of the socket into the locker below then disappear under the right hand side into the area behind the heater, indeed that is where the 12 volt fuse box is sited. From there I know not where they go. I have checked all the fuses and there all appear to be sound.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I think you will find it controlled by the control panel above the door.as already said. have you got a handbook for the van.it should show the sequence.
You could phone jcm.he is always ready to help.
cabby


----------



## 101647 (Nov 3, 2006)

Thanx Cabby. I am a complete dildo when it comes to electrics. The control panel above the door controls all the 12 volt system and I can select it ALL on or off but this doesn't tell me where the supply comes from to the external socket. There is nothing in the book about it and from the look of the wiring it appears to have been fitted retrospectively by a bloke who knows less than I do. I'm sure one of the 12 volt fuses will be the supply, I just don't know which one.
Thank you for your help. The next time I am in Brownhills I'll ask one of the electricians there. They are always helpful.


----------



## 109479 (Jan 25, 2008)

I think you are correct that this is not fitted as standard, it is in the E700 series but not in the E400 series. I think your idea of asking the Dealership for their assistance would be a sound idea, as it could be connected to any cable, especially if all of the fuses are in good condition. it may have even have been disconnected or have a separate switch located elsewhere, but not on the control panel, as this model does not have this feature.

For reference on the E700 the cable colours would be Green with a white strip (+ve) and White with a orange strip (-ve)

Regards

RCX400


----------



## 101647 (Nov 3, 2006)

Thank you for your help RCX400. I'll fiddle with it until Rome burns! Trouble is I'm 15 stones and it is difficult working behinh the heater in the wardrobe. Perhaps I should lose weight first and then tackle it again. 
Slimbo


----------

